# CO2 system



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

I am looking to buy a "red sea co2 pro system deluxe". The best price I have found is $150 plus shipping. Does anyone know where I can get one on-line. I can use either the paint ball model or the regular canister model.

Thanks
Heavy G


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try Big Als, they have several different kits... Co2 Systems/Parts at Big Al's Online=


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

this is where i got mine from $137 deluxe is the better one comes with the solenoid valve.
Welcome to D&T Aquarium Supplies - Your One Stop Online Shop

What you get 
Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for PAINTBALL CO2 cylinders (CO2 cylinder not included). Includes Red Sea Reactor 500, solenoid valve, CO2 Regulator for Paintball CO2 cylinders, high precision in-line Needle Valve, Bubble Counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

so did you get the system heavy d?


----------



## swallace602 (Jul 20, 2006)

*paintball CO2 tank versus standard, and is that all?*

I see on D&T's site this set up.
Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for standard CO2 cylinders (CO2 cylinder not included)
[CO-RS51073] $137.99
Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for standard CO2 cylinders (CO2 cylinder not included). Includes Red Sea Reactor 500, solenoid valve, CO2 Regulator, high precision in-line Needle Valve, Bubble Counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing.

Is that all I would need? And should I go with the standard tank (which I understand I should probably get whereever I want to be refilling it form) or a paintball tank?


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Swallace I would only get this system if you want to do a nano version setup I have the red sea deluxe and its great with the 20oz paintball tank. But if your goin to get a 5lb tank or bigger I would go with Custom built CO2 regulators from CO2 Stuff For Sale 
just my 2 cents


----------

